# Who would you like to see as the next president??



## pinkyBear (1 Jun 2011)

I would like to see Pat Cox as President... I know he has not officially declared he will go for it yet....
P..


----------



## Sunny (1 Jun 2011)

Just leave Mary in it. Don't think anyone better has come forward.


----------



## micmclo (1 Jun 2011)

Well the best would be John Hume. If he ran he'd win with ease. But he has ruled himself out

Voting for Michael D, let the west awake!
Some poetry in every speech 

Ah no, met Michael D around Galway, I like him


----------



## Liamos (1 Jun 2011)

pinkyBear said:


> I would like to see Pat Cox as President... I know he has not officially declared he will go for it yet....
> P..


 
Attended an event about 10 years ago where he was the guest speaker. Gave one of the most boring speeches I have ever heard in my life. Will always hold that against him!


----------



## TarfHead (1 Jun 2011)

No-one of the crowd who have already declared an interest.


----------



## Purple (1 Jun 2011)

Michael D and David Norris are loud mouths who would have a show of themselves and us.

I don’t know who to vote for.
Mary’s not running again is she?


----------



## Purple (1 Jun 2011)

Liamos said:


> Attended an event about 10 years ago where he was the guest speaker. Gave one of the most boring speeches I have ever heard in my life. Will always hold that against him!



Yea, he's about as interesting as watching paint dry.


----------



## micmclo (1 Jun 2011)

Purple said:


> Mary’s not running again is she?



Martin could do the job, he would be a good President


----------



## Mpsox (1 Jun 2011)

There are 2 things you need as President, firstly someone who will uphold the Constitution, be prepared to refer legislation to the Supreme Court and will, if needed, stand up to the Govt if what they are doing is breaking the Constitution. 

The 2nd thing is that he/she needs to represent the country, "sell " us overseas and present a good image of Ireland and not embarras us.

None of the candidates so far impress me that they can possibly do both roles. 

One name that does spring to mind is Olivia O'Leary.


----------



## horusd (1 Jun 2011)

Mary Mc's the best, but she can't run again. Anyway I wonder if she'd even want to? Fourteen years is a very long time. Before all the hullahbaloo I read Norris was the front runner, but you'd wonder now where he stands.He certainly would be interesting if nothing else! Cox I think would be good, if a bit too dry for my liking. Under him the presidency would revert to a non entity.


----------



## Shawady (1 Jun 2011)

Mpsox said:


> There are 2 things you need as President, firstly someone who will uphold the constitution, be prepared to refer legislation to the Supreme Court and will, if needed, stand up to the Govt.


 
Has this ever happened?
I could only ever see someone not from a political party background stand up to the government of the day.


----------



## DB74 (1 Jun 2011)

Bertie!


----------



## ney001 (1 Jun 2011)

Is the Dragons den lad still in it? well definitely not him if he is!


----------



## Firefly (1 Jun 2011)

DB74 said:


> Bertie!



+1...Gift Grub just hasn't been the same.

John Bruton for me


----------



## The_Banker (1 Jun 2011)

Sean Kelly...

For no other reason than the fact that I put a tenner on him @11/1 a few months back.


----------



## duchalla (1 Jun 2011)

The_Banker said:


> Sean Kelly...
> 
> For no other reason than the fact that I put a tenner on him @11/1 a few months back.


 

A Corkman betting on a Kerryman to win?!

What has the world come to...


----------



## becky (1 Jun 2011)

Shawady said:


> Has this ever happened?
> I could only ever see someone not from a political party background stand up to the government of the day.



I seem to remember Mary referring back some legislation but it's hazy.

I remember hearing Fergus Finlays name being mentioned a while back and thought he would be a good candidate for it.


----------



## Marion (1 Jun 2011)

My vote is for Martin McAleese on the basis that he is the best (aside from those who have removed themselves), in my opinion, mentioned so far in this thread.

This, of course, could change by the time the actual election is announced.

Marion


----------



## AgathaC (1 Jun 2011)

tarfhead said:


> no-one of the crowd who have already declared an interest.


 +1.


----------



## Guest105 (1 Jun 2011)

DB74 said:


> Bertie!


 
The lord save us and guard us


----------



## Marion (1 Jun 2011)

DB74  said:
			
		

> The lord save us and guard us






I will add Fergus Finlay, Sean Kelly, Pat Cox, Michael D, to that list + especially dragon's den lad   - highlighted so far on AAM.

Marion


----------



## horusd (1 Jun 2011)

Why don't we ditch the office of President and  rejoin the Commonwealth/UK and Lizzie would be our Queen? Save a fortune, plus we get some glitzy royal  parades every year. Boost tourism no end, help the Brits keep Scotland in the Union, the loyalists would be thrilled. We could keep the British loan,  revert to the cheap £ (end cross-border shopping, boost exports) and have a nice crown over harp on the passport. We should offer it to Liz on her 90th birthday.


----------



## dockingtrade (1 Jun 2011)

DUstin would win .seriously if he did his p*ss take campaign he'd win because its a joke. the president should just be appointed


----------



## Mpsox (2 Jun 2011)

Shawady said:


> Has this ever happened?
> I could only ever see someone not from a political party background stand up to the government of the day.


 
Yes, it has, Cathal O'Dallaigh(and forgive my bad spelling) resigned in the 70s after one Minster called him a "thundering disgrace" after he'd referred a bill to the Supreme Court and Liam Cosgrove refused to accept the resigination of the Minister in question

Perhaps most famously in 82, Paddy Hillary stood up to his own party and Charlie Haughy (who was in opposition at the time) when the then FG coalition govt was collapsing. FF wanted Hilary to refuse Garrett Fitzgeralsd a dail disolution after the Govt lost a vote, that would have allowed Haughey and FF to try and form a new Govt without an election. Hilary refused to even talk to FF dispite numerous attempts by Govt ministers to contact him


----------



## Liamos (2 Jun 2011)

The_Banker said:


> Sean Kelly...
> 
> For no other reason than the fact that I put a tenner on him @11/1 a few months back.


 
Your money is gone. He announced this morning that he is not running!


----------



## JP1234 (2 Jun 2011)

Marion said:


> I will add Fergus Finlay, Sean Kelly, Pat Cox, Michael D, to that list + especially dragon's den lad   - highlighted so far on AAM.
> 
> Marion



Sean Kelly has ruled himself out.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/0602/president.html

I have been wracking my brains trying to come up with someone, I think Mary McAleese has set the bar so high, she is going to be difficult to follow!  

I would go for either Martin McAleese of Fergus Finlay.  Or how about Roy Keane...or Dobbo


----------



## Purple (2 Jun 2011)

horusd said:


> Why don't we ditch the office of President and  rejoin the Commonwealth/UK and Lizzie would be our Queen? Save a fortune, plus we get some glitzy royal  parades every year. Boost tourism no end, help the Brits keep Scotland in the Union, the loyalists would be thrilled. We could keep the British loan,  revert to the cheap £ (end cross-border shopping, boost exports) and have a nice crown over harp on the passport. We should offer it to Liz on her 90th birthday.



The only down side is that we'd end up with a united Ireland and have to deal with all those bigots and racists on both sides in the North.


----------



## pinkyBear (2 Jun 2011)

Purple said:


> The only down side is that we'd end up with a united Ireland and have to deal with all those bigots and racists on both sides in the North.



That would be a republicans dream.. lol


----------



## Firefly (2 Jun 2011)

horusd said:


> Why don't we ditch the office of President and  rejoin the Commonwealth/UK and Lizzie would be our Queen? Save a fortune, plus we get some glitzy royal  parades every year. Boost tourism no end, help the Brits keep Scotland in the Union, the loyalists would be thrilled. We could keep the British loan,  revert to the cheap £ (end cross-border shopping, boost exports) and have a nice crown over harp on the passport. We should offer it to Liz on her 90th birthday.



Great idea, but would they have us?


----------



## horusd (2 Jun 2011)

Okay I'm off topic but  did anyone see the doc on BBC 2 last night on the Shankill loyalists,"The men who won't stop marching"? I ended up feeling quite sorry for these people. They were very damaged men whose childhoods had been destroyed by the troubles, and loyalist marching bands were lifesavers for them.The level of suicide in the Shankill area is awful. The bands gave them purpose and meaning to their lives. 

They seemed like decent enough men and all the guff about catholics and loyalism struck me as a cover for deep psychological damage.  It's easy to overlook all this when we see the violence, the racism or the aggressiveness they often display.


----------



## liaconn (2 Jun 2011)

I haven't heard anyone mentioned so far that I would vote for.
Why on earth is Mairead McGuinness putting her name forward? On what basis does she deserve to be President? Michael D. is too old and I imagine would run a very old style Presidency. Pat Cox is a bit dull. The guy from Dragon's Den sounded ridiculous talking about coffee shops and basically letting the public have the run of the Aras. Mary Davis would be a pale imitation of Mary McAleese, constantly being compared to her and wouldn't bring anything new to the job. If Martin McAlees got it I think his wife would still be considered the 'real' President by a lot of people, still up in the Aras, still attending events with him.
I dunno, maybe someone unexpected will put their name forward.


----------



## Ancutza (2 Jun 2011)

Would have been underwhelmed by Mary McAleese until I attended a few events, out here in Ro and other places,  where she addressed small audiences.  She was wonderful.  To the Manor born indeed!!

If her husband were to run then he'd get my vote too on the basis that he would _probably_ be equally warm a personality who would do us proud.


----------



## purpeller (2 Jun 2011)

Playing devil's advocate: what has Martin McAleese said or done to suggest he's interested or qualified?  I can only think of the ideas campaign, which I can't remember the name of.

I'm a Norris supporter myself.


----------



## T McGibney (2 Jun 2011)

> Who would you like to see as the next president??



Mickey Harte


----------



## micmclo (2 Jun 2011)

Don't think she's mentioned on this thread

Kathleen O'Meara from Tipperary North going for it

She never made it as a TD, failed in three general elections

But she was one of the higher profile senators. Took ownership for childcare and everything associated with that for the Labour party.

Not saying I'd vote for her and I don't think she'll be nominated but just a local, so got the news


----------



## horusd (2 Jun 2011)

T McGibney said:


> Mickey Harte


 

This is an excellent choice, I would vote for this man in a flash. Would he stand I wonder?


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Jun 2011)

Would it be too radical to have a man from the Republic - just to change the record a bit.......


----------



## liaconn (3 Jun 2011)

T McGibney said:


> Mickey Harte


 
I'm sorry, I know the man has had a terrible tragedy in his life and my heart goes out to him. But I don't think he has done anything to justify voting him as President. If it turns into a popularity/celebrity type competition it will be a pity.


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Jun 2011)

T McGibney said:


> Mickey Harte


 
I like the guy and he has achieved a lot, but in a very different sphere. It would be very 'fish out of water' I'd have thought.

Whats Seamus Mallon up the these days?.... limiting ourselves to our Northern brethren for the moment


----------



## Pique318 (3 Jun 2011)

Ming !!


----------



## Ceist Beag (3 Jun 2011)

Agree with liaconn that I don't think it should be a celebrity type contest, I would imagine diplomatic skills would be the number one attribute sought (not that I'm saying some of the people named here aren't diplomatic!!). On the politician front I've always been impressed by Gay Mitchell, not sure if he is interested tho. Certainly none of the names currently in the hat impress me much.


----------



## liaconn (3 Jun 2011)

I agree. Diplomacy, good knowledge of European and World affairs, good grasp of the law and a good orator would be important for someone hoping to follow in Mary McAleese's footsteps. Also some experience of public affairs. 
Voting for RTE celebs and sporting heroes would be silly in my view.


----------



## Sunny (3 Jun 2011)

Its when you start thinking about it, you realise how few people there are out there. What is Dick Spring up to these days?


----------



## Teatime (3 Jun 2011)

Sunny said:


> What is *Dick Spring up* to these days?



What exactly are you asking?


----------



## DB74 (3 Jun 2011)

Gay Byrne


----------



## Complainer (3 Jun 2011)

Sunny said:


> What is Dick Spring up to these days?


He's been [broken link removed].


----------



## Sunny (3 Jun 2011)

Teatime said:


> What exactly are you asking?


 
I was just wondering if he was available. I am racking my brain to find suitable candidates and he came to mind. I don't know where your mind was wandering to!



Complainer said:


> He's been [broken link removed].


----------



## Arabella (11 Jun 2011)

Mary Davis for me. Have met her on a few occasions and she's very solid. Plenty of European experience, a good brain and would be an excellent President. C'mon Mary, fling your pashmina in the ring.


----------



## Time (12 Jun 2011)

All these names are going have problems getting on the ballot. There will be no more than 3 or 4 candidates on the ballot.

Senator Norris for me.


----------



## Purple (13 Jun 2011)

Senator Norris is, in my opinion, totally unsuitable for the job.
He courts controversy, is extremely bombastic and is utterly intolerant of other people’s views to the extent that he could be described as a bigoted.


----------



## liaconn (13 Jun 2011)

I wouldn't like to see David Norris get it either. He is a highly intelligent and cultured man but he is also somewhat unpredictable and I think that is the last thing Ireland needs at the moment.


----------



## Time (13 Jun 2011)

So everyone just wants some FG/Lab yes man that will sign every bill put in front of them? 

I am so glad I left the banana republic.


----------



## liaconn (13 Jun 2011)

Time said:


> So everyone just wants some FG/Lab yes man that will sign every bill put in front of them?
> 
> I am so glad I left the banana republic.


 
Where did anyone say that?


----------



## Shawady (13 Jun 2011)

What attributes should a good candidate have?
A background in Politics, Legal, Journalism, Business?


----------



## T McGibney (13 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> But I don't think he has done anything to justify voting him as President.



You obviously don't know much about Harte so (apart obviously from his recent bereavement).



liaconn said:


> If it turns into a  popularity/celebrity type competition it will be a pity.



What election isn't a popularity competition?


----------



## liaconn (13 Jun 2011)

T McGibney said:


> You obviously don't know much about Harte so (apart obviously from his recent bereavement).
> 
> 
> 
> What election isn't a popularity competition?


 
Well, enllighten me as to his qualifications for President. I know he's big in the GAA but that's all.

I don't think Mary McAleese was voted in because she was popular. I think she was voted for because her background and her obvious intelligence combined with her demeanour impressed the electorate who felt she would represent the country well. Likewise with Mary Robinson.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> I don't think Mary McAleese was voted in because she was popular. I think she was voted for because her background and her obvious intelligence combined with her demeanour impressed the electorate who felt she would represent the country well. Likewise with Mary Robinson.


 
But mostly because she was the Fianna Fail candidate. Which is also why more people gave their first preference vote to the late Brian Lenihan (senior) in 1990, than they did to Mary Robinson. Despite the disaster that his campaign became.

Without PR-STV, we could still be waiting for Ireland to elect a woman as President.


----------



## liaconn (13 Jun 2011)

TarfHead said:


> But mostly because she was the Fianna Fail candidate. Which is also why more people gave their first preference vote to the late Brian Lenihan (senior) in 1990, than they did to Mary Robinson. Despite the disaster that his campaign became.
> 
> Without PR-STV, we could still be waiting for Ireland to elect a woman as President.


 
I know loads of people who voted for her and it was nothing to do with FF. They just thought she was very impressive and would give a good image of Ireland abroad.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jun 2011)

I think it's unusual in Ireland for '_a load of people_' to disclose who they voted for.

Mary McAleese was the best of a poor field. IIRC, Mary Banotti, Adi Roche, Dana, Derek Nally. The field for the next election looks no better.

I think I spoiled my vote by writing NO against each candidate's name.


----------



## liaconn (13 Jun 2011)

TarfHead said:


> *I think it's unusual in Ireland for 'a load of people' to disclose who they voted for.*
> 
> Mary McAleese was the best of a poor field. IIRC, Mary Banotti, Adi Roche, Dana, Derek Nally. The field for the next election looks no better.
> 
> I think I spoiled my vote by writing NO against each candidate's name.


 
Not in my family and social circle. We all quite happily discuss who we vote for in elections.

I'm not sure how Mary McAleese being the 'best of a poor field' means that her FF connection got her the votes??


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> I'm not sure how Mary McAleese being the 'best of a poor field' means that her FF connection got her the votes??


 
In my opinion, she was elected primarily cos she was the FF candidate. The opinion she was the best of a poor field does not conflict with the first


----------



## liaconn (13 Jun 2011)

TarfHead said:


> In my opinion, she was elected primarily cos she was the FF candidate. The opinion she was the best of a poor field does not conflict with the first


 
Well, if she was the 'best of a poor field' then presumably that's why she got in.
Personally, I think she was elected primarily because she came across as being very impressive. She will be a hard act to follow.


----------



## liaconn (14 Jun 2011)

Did anyone see the potential presidents on the Frontline last night? It was a very uninspiring line up, I thought.


----------



## Mpsox (14 Jun 2011)

Best quote of the year on David Norris came from the chairman of Carlow Co.Council after Norris visited there yesterday canvassing support

" he doesn't have a bad bone in his body but he has some quare ideas"


----------



## Complainer (14 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> Did anyone see the potential presidents on the Frontline last night? It was a very uninspiring line up, I thought.


I thought Finlay was good, but the others left a lot to be desired. I think Mary Davis has strangled her own campaign at birth by talking about blocking bills that aren't equal enough for her liking.



Mpsox said:


> Best quote of the year on David Norris came from the chairman of Carlow Co.Council after Norris visited there yesterday canvassing support
> 
> " he doesn't have a bad bone in his body but he has some quare ideas"


Brill


----------



## csirl (14 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> Did anyone see the potential presidents on the Frontline last night? It was a very uninspiring line up, I thought.


 
Agree. A couple of the candidates didnt seem to be aware of what the Presidents role is - talking about 'making changes' etc and what sounded like making policy decisions (which is unconstitutional). Presidents primary role is to be the citizens watchdog on the Government to make sure that legislation passed is constitutional. Secondary role is to be the public face of Ireland Inc..


----------



## liaconn (14 Jun 2011)

csirl said:


> Agree. A couple of the candidates didnt seem to be aware of what the Presidents role is - talking about 'making changes' etc and what sounded like making policy decisions (which is unconstitutional). Presidents primary role is to be the citizens watchdog on the Government to make sure that legislation passed is constitutional. Secondary role is to be the public face of Ireland Inc..


 
I know. It always amuses me when they outline 'changes' that they have no executive power to make. Also, some of them talk about 'opening up' the Aras to a degree that would require huge staffing - at a time when we're trying to cut back on public spending.


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> I thought Finlay was good, but the others left a lot to be desired.



Complainer, you are a Labour Party member and activist so it's hardly surprising that you were impressed by a Labour Party member and activist. 

I like Finlay but he's by far and away his own biggest fan.


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Jun 2011)

I'm very disappointed with the field, so far. I had great hopes for David Norris but he's not looking great at the moment. I cannot abide Fergus Finlay. Every time I hear him speak, I hear Dick Spring's spin doctor. 

I find Pat Cox completely smug; almost like we should be grateful that he might run. I resent the contrived way he's going about it, i.e., applying first for membership of F.G., etc. Gay Mitchell doesn't inspire me either and I couldn't name any of the other potential candidates.

Is there any chance that someone else might come with a late charge?


----------



## Pope John 11 (14 Jun 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Is there any chance that someone else might come with a late charge?



Norris has been a bit of a disappointment alright, perhaps he should go back in the closet so to speak and let someone else take up the running......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN0DtRJYs_0


----------



## micmclo (15 Jun 2011)

I'm voting Michael D, let the West awake!

Hope he tones down the poetry though, his speeches can be a bit long winded


----------



## Bronte (16 Jun 2011)

David Norris is who I would vote for, and if not him than Michael D.


----------



## liaconn (16 Jun 2011)

micmclo said:


> I'm voting Michael D, let the West awake!
> 
> Hope he tones down the poetry though, his speeches can be a bit long winded


 
I think what we need at the moment is a President who will project a dynamic, forward looking image of Ireland. I don't think he's the man for the job.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> I think what we need at the moment is a President who will project a dynamic, forward looking image of Ireland. I don't think he's the man for the job.


 
Gift Grub would have a field day with Michael D!


----------



## liaconn (20 Jun 2011)

I see he got the nomination. Huge backward step if he gets in, in my view.


----------



## micmclo (20 Jun 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Gift Grub would have a field day with Michael D!



They already have 
Fair play to him for joining in, he loves a good poem. 5:35 onwards

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3foTGRvBh0


----------



## Complainer (20 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> I see he got the nomination. Huge backward step if he gets in, in my view.


I'm surprised there was such a huge gap between Finlay and himself in the voting. I guess he's worked directly with a lot of the TDs over the years, and would have more personal contact. I'd have thought that Finlay was a lot more electable though - he has a lot more common sense. Michael D is a bit of a loose cannon. I can't see him attacting a huge vote.


----------



## Purple (20 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> I'm surprised there was such a huge gap between Finlay and himself in the voting. I guess he's worked directly with a lot of the TDs over the years, and would have more personal contact. I'd have thought that Finlay was a lot more electable though - he has a lot more common sense. Michael D is a bit of a loose cannon. I can't see him attacting a huge vote.



I agree.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> I'm surprised there was such a huge gap between Finlay and himself in the voting. I guess he's worked directly with a lot of the TDs over the years, and would have more personal contact. I'd have thought that Finlay was a lot more electable though - he has a lot more common sense. Michael D is a bit of a loose cannon. I can't see him attacting a huge vote.


 
I was surprised at the size of the electorate, not hugely democratic as it was limited to TDs/Senators/MEPs and 14 (was it) Executive Committee members.

Whatever happened to 1 member 1 vote?


----------



## Complainer (20 Jun 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> Whatever happened to 1 member 1 vote?


1 member 1 vote applies to leadership elections (unlike any other party), and to selection conventions for Dail or local election candidates.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Jun 2011)

So for every other election in the Labour Party it counts but just not for this one? Any idea why?


----------



## Complainer (20 Jun 2011)

Don't know, tbh. It was all part of the [broken link removed]. It has been raised as an issue by a few members. Personally, I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it.


----------



## micmclo (21 Jun 2011)

Michael D is like a youngster with his first mobile. He's banging out the messages over twitter at a fast and furious pace

Who said older people don't adapt to new technology


----------



## shammy feen (21 Jun 2011)

Can Mary Robinson run again?


----------



## Time (22 Jun 2011)

Yes.


----------



## TarfHead (22 Jun 2011)

shammy feen said:


> Can Mary Robinson run again?


 
Well, she does 'owe' the Irish people a few months after bailing out early the last time


----------



## Purple (23 Jun 2011)

Senator Norris is topping the pole so far.


----------



## TarfHead (23 Jun 2011)

Purple said:


> Senator Norris is topping the *pole* so far.


 
Poll ? Or did you leave out an emoticon, like , there ?


----------



## JEON50 (26 Jun 2011)

*For me it has to be David Norris*, I hope I due not upset anybody, who are over the top PC. But I think David would represent Ireland 2012. He would do a great presentation internationally for Ireland. He would be perfect, and inject some fun, but still have the intectual awareness to represent the commercial and cultural reserves, of Ireland to 2019.


----------



## Purple (26 Jun 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Poll ? Or did you leave out an emoticon, like , there ?



I didn't want to get banned by pointing out the pun.


----------



## MrMan (27 Jun 2011)

JEON50 said:


> *For me it has to be David Norris*, I hope I due not upset anybody, who are over the top PC. But I think David would represent Ireland 2012. He would do a great presentation internationally for Ireland. He would be perfect, and inject some fun, but still have the intectual awareness to represent the commercial and cultural reserves, of Ireland to 2019.



I'm not quite sure how he represents us 2012? I think people are going to vote for him because he is gay and to show how mature we are in doing so etc without thinking too much about his actual role and what he will actually bring to it as a person.


----------



## Sunny (27 Jun 2011)

MrMan said:


> I'm not quite sure how he represents us 2012? I think people are going to vote for him because he is gay and to show how mature we are in doing so etc without thinking too much about his actual role and what he will actually bring to it as a person.


 
Yeah, I get that impression sometimes too.


----------



## Mpsox (27 Jun 2011)

TarfHead said:


> Well, she does 'owe' the Irish people a few months after bailing out early the last time


 
but would she pack it again if she got a better job offer somewhere else?


----------



## liaconn (27 Jun 2011)

JEON50 said:


> *For me it has to be David Norris*, I* hope I due not upset anybody, who are over the top PC. *But I think David would represent Ireland 2012. He would do a great presentation internationally for Ireland. He would be perfect, and inject some fun, but still have the intectual awareness to represent the commercial and cultural reserves, of Ireland to 2019.


 
I think the over the top pc brigade are the ones _most_ likely to vote for Senator Norris. If people want to vote for him because they think he will represent us well, has qualities they admire etc etc then fair enough.

But I imagine a lot of people will vote for him to show how liberal they are or because it will show the rest of the world how 'cool' Ireland is. They will then go around saying that anyone who hasn't voted for him is a 'dinosaur' or hasn't 'moved on', while smugly patting themselves on the back for being so 'mature'.


----------



## Purple (27 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> I think the over the top pc brigade are the ones _most_ likely to vote for Senator Norris. If people want to vote for him because they think he will represent us well, has qualities they admire etc etc then fair enough.
> 
> But I imagine a lot of people will vote for him to show how liberal they are or because it will show the rest of the world how 'cool' Ireland is. They will then go around saying that anyone who hasn't voted for him is a 'dinosaur' or hasn't 'moved on', while smugly patting themselves on the back for being so 'mature'.



I'm very liberal but there's no way I'd vote for him because while I agree with much of what he stands for I don't like him, how he expresses his opinions or how he attacks those who don't share his views.


----------



## One (28 Jun 2011)

I think that the fact that David Norris is already so well known, perhaps the best known of the possible candidates, gives him an advantage over anyone else straight away. I like him, but I don't agree with some of his views. I also doubt his ability to present himself in the best possible light all of the time. He should know that the media can and will quote him out of context. Yet he leaves himself open by things that he says. He is a figure in public life for years and should really know what he can and can't say by now. I personally think he talks far too much about sex in his interviews. I don't think there is anything wrong with being homosexual. But being homosexual can't be used as an excuse to be coarse. I remember listening to him on The Late Late Show a couple of years ago and he was asked about his latest romance. And almost straight away he started on about sex. I didn't think it was very dignified. If he gets elected, I wish him the very best of luck, but at this moment in time I am not persuaded to vote for him.


----------



## liaconn (28 Jun 2011)

Purple said:


> I'm very liberal but there's no way I'd vote for him because while I agree with much of what he stands for I don't like him, how he expresses his opinions or how he attacks those who don't share his views.


 
That's because you're genuinely 'mature' and don't see proving your liberalness (or whatever the word) as your priority when electing a President. However, I am sure a lot of people who vote for David Norris will do so simply because he's homosexual with no regard to any other factor. Which is very immature in my opinion.


----------



## DB74 (28 Jun 2011)

I'm not voting for David Norris because I was forced to learn "Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man" for my Leaving Cert and anyone who likes James Joyce that much couldn't be right in the head!


----------



## Purple (28 Jun 2011)

liaconn said:


> That's because you're genuinely 'mature'



Thanks  but not many people would agree with you.


----------



## Mpsox (28 Jun 2011)

I've a feeling that people will vote for Norris, not simply because he's gay, but because he is different from the rest of the current crop of politicians, non-party, colourful and not tarnished with the Celtic Tiger and it's impact. He can differentiate himself from any candidate from the main stream parties in that regards. 

Interestingly, we haven't seen someone from the opposite side of the spectrum come forward so far, a Dana style conservative pro Church candidate. 

Personally, I could vote for Norris, but he's the best of a mediocre enough bunch so far


----------



## Time (28 Jun 2011)

It is turning into Wicklow by-election ballot with the amount of candidates running.


----------



## Shawady (3 Aug 2011)

Well, with David Norris out of the picture the field is starting to take shape.
At the moment we have Mitchell, Higgins, Davis and Gallager. I can't see myself vote for any of these.
Surely there must be a decent candidate out there that could beat this lot.


----------



## micmclo (3 Aug 2011)

Are Sinn Féin and the ULA and a mix match of independents going to find someone?
I've heard nothing. And maybe those lot won't cooperate but they can if they wish and get to the magic twenty. Probably easier to get twenty then four councils

There's still time for new candidates to get involved and get support


----------



## Knuttell (3 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> Well, with David Norris out of the picture the field is starting to take shape.
> At the moment we have Mitchell, Higgins, Davis and Gallager. I can't see myself vote for any of these.
> Surely there must be a decent candidate out there that could beat this lot.



Would have voted for David Norris,pretty dismal candidates left,for the first time in my voting life I am considering not bothering going out to tick a box,actually strike that,I will not be bothering at all,its time this role was made redundant along with the Senate.


----------



## cork (3 Aug 2011)

Knuttell said:


> Would have voted for David Norris,pretty dismal candidates left,for the first time in my voting life.




Hopefully Brian Crowley will run.


----------



## micmclo (3 Aug 2011)

A Corkman as President?

It's never happened before and it never will happen


----------



## michaelm (3 Aug 2011)

There are currently no candidates that I want to vote for.  I'd like to see someone like Declan Ganley (intelligent, honest, democrat) running.


----------



## Shawady (3 Aug 2011)

It will be interesting to see who FF nominate.
A few months ago I would not have given them a chance but the field is so weak, they could do it if they have a candidate with no baggage.


----------



## Complainer (3 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> It will be interesting to see who FF nominate.
> A few months ago I would not have given them a chance but the field is so weak, they could do it if they have a candidate with no baggage.


Sean Gallagher seems to disagree with you, given his frantic efforts to downplay his past involvement as Dermot Ahern's Director of Elections and FF NEC member.


----------



## Knuttell (3 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> It will be interesting to see who FF nominate.
> they could do it if they have a candidate with no baggage.



FF brand is utterly toxic,they could run JFK and he still wouldnt be elected.


----------



## Shawady (3 Aug 2011)

Complainer said:


> Sean Gallagher seems to disagree with you, given his frantic efforts to downplay his past involvement as Dermot Ahern's Director of Elections and FF NEC member.


 
Yeah, I heard Sean Gallagher on the PK show last week and it was domiated by people ringing in pointing out his association with FF. He distanced himself from them (who wouldn't) and insisted he was an independant.
Even so, FF can still nominate someone and could go for a 'Mary McAleese' type unknown that has nothing to do with the party.

Can they nominate someone that is not a member or do they at least have to become one?


----------



## One (3 Aug 2011)

My vote goes to Sean Gallagher anyway. I would have loved to have Brian Crowley as president though.


----------



## Staples (3 Aug 2011)

I'm finding it hard to take Sean Gallagher's candidacy seriously.

While I have nothing against him personally, he's primarily a businessman with no experience of public life or with any of the otrher qualities one might associate with the role of President.  It's almost as if he sees it as an opportunity capable of being exploited - similar to how he might regard some bloke coming on dragons' den with an idea for saving rainwater or something.      

I think it's Michael D's to lose at this stage.  I think Crowley would have a chance if he was allowed go forward.


----------



## liaconn (3 Aug 2011)

I don't think Crowley would have a hope. He's part of the FF brand. They need to back someone who has no history at all with them on the premise that 'we think it would be good for the Country to have this person as President.' Its the only way a FF backed candidate would get in.

I really hope someone more impressive throws their name in the hat before the deadline. What would people think of Geraldine Kennedy?I was watching her on Relling in the Years last night and thinking of how much she's done since then - political career and then becoming the first ever female editor of the Irish Times.


----------



## Knuttell (3 Aug 2011)

Dana has throw her hat or whatever into the ring and has declared herself in the running.


----------



## Latrade (3 Aug 2011)

Knuttell said:


> Dana has throw her hat or whatever into the ring and has declared herself in the running.


 
Oh it's definitely a Zionist conspiracy now.


----------



## horusd (3 Aug 2011)

Latrade said:


> Oh it's definitely a Zionist conspiracy now.


 
I don't think it's Dana international or is it ? We might win the Eurovision back either way. 


PS: And if we can't have a gay in the park, I suppose a transexual will do.


----------



## callybags (3 Aug 2011)

There appears to be two ways to get on the ballot paper for the presidency.

The support of 20 members of the oireachtas or 4 councils.

Is it my imagination, or was there a third- the support of (I think) 20,000 members of the public?

If this was the case and it was removed, then I think it was a very regressive step.

David Norris would easily have gotten his nomination, and the public could have spoken with their votes on the recent controversies.


----------



## T McGibney (3 Aug 2011)

liaconn said:


> Geraldine Kennedy?...thinking of how much she's done since then ... then becoming the first ever female editor of the Irish Times.



... and proceeding to make an absolute dogs dinner of both the paper and the business.


----------



## The_Banker (3 Aug 2011)

cork said:


> Hopefully Brian Crowley will run.



Hopefully he does, and gets annihilated.

Conservative Catholic, Pro Republican, Fianna Fail. 

No thanks.


----------



## Complainer (3 Aug 2011)

callybags said:


> David Norris would easily have gotten his nomination



This is by no means certain at all. He had 15 members supporting him, but it wasn't clear to political observers where the other 5 were going to come from. His trips to local councils were generally unsuccessful, with just one council Fingal committing to support him. It was by no means clear before this issue broke that he was certain to get on the ballot paper.


----------



## Guest105 (3 Aug 2011)

micmclo said:


> A Corkman as President?
> 
> It's never happened before and it never will happen




Never say Never


----------



## callybags (4 Aug 2011)

Complainer said:


> This is by no means certain at all. He had 15 members supporting him, but it wasn't clear to political observers where the other 5 were going to come from. His trips to local councils were generally unsuccessful, with just one council Fingal committing to support him. It was by no means clear before this issue broke that he was certain to get on the ballot paper.


 
I was talking about the old system where you could get the signatures of 20,000 voters to get on the ballot paper.




I see now it was just a proposal that was never taken up (Page 6).

This is a shame as a nomination by popular demand would remove the process further fron political influence.


----------



## Complainer (4 Aug 2011)

callybags said:


> I was talking about the old system where you could get the signatures of 20,000 voters to get on the ballot paper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Mpsox (4 Aug 2011)

Complainer said:


> This is by no means certain at all. He had 15 members supporting him, but it wasn't clear to political observers where the other 5 were going to come from. His trips to local councils were generally unsuccessful, with just one council Fingal committing to support him. It was by no means clear before this issue broke that he was certain to get on the ballot paper.


 
I agree, unless he got into bed with the Shinners, he hadn't a hope of getting the nomination, regardless of what the polls said and regardless of how populist his campaign was


----------



## Mpsox (4 Aug 2011)

The_Banker said:


> Hopefully he does, and gets annihilated.
> 
> Conservative Catholic, Pro Republican, Fianna Fail.
> 
> No thanks.


 
so you're not a Mary McAleese fan either then?

Crowley could surprise people if he did run, he's hugely populer in Cork and Munster (and you have to admire what he has achieved after his accident). If there were 5 or 6 candidates, he could easily get at least 15-20% of the first preferences and that would have him in with a shout. 

Have a feeling that with Norris gone, if the Shinners can get a few additional TDs to support them, that Adams may still throw his hat in the ring, especially given the lack of a clear front runner now. Like it or not(and I'd be in the not camp), he'd have a great chance


----------



## RMCF (6 Aug 2011)

I'd like to see the current one stay - doing a very good job.

Plus, none of the candidates on show can do a better job.


----------



## becky (6 Aug 2011)

Mpsox said:


> so you're not a Mary McAleese fan either then?
> 
> Crowley could surprise people if he did run, he's hugely populer in Cork and Munster (and you have to admire what he has achieved after his accident). If there were 5 or 6 candidates, he could easily get at least 15-20% of the first preferences and that would have him in with a shout.
> 
> Have a feeling that with Norris gone, if the Shinners can get a few additional TDs to support them, that Adams may still throw his hat in the ring, especially given the lack of a clear front runner now. Like it or not(and I'd be in the not camp), he'd have a great chance



When you say Adams do you mean Gerry Adams? If so I'm like you in the not in his camp but don't agree he'd have a great chance.  I would put €500 that he would come paddy last with Dana beating him by a nose in second last place (lord would be she just not take her beating).

I have to say I think it's an over rated office so I won't be getting up early to see who won, but do think some of the candidates running are credible and decent ones.  

Am I only one who thinks it's easy to shake a few hands, sign off on legislation, shut down the Dail or whatever the office does.


----------



## johnno09 (7 Aug 2011)

Of the current crew, Sean Gallagher- the only one with a hint of usefulness about him.

Otherwise I think Brian Crowley would make a great president, nice guy, humble, honest....how is he still in Fianna Fail?


----------

